# Y'all are a bad influence.



## AkTom (Dec 20, 2016)

I stop by the landfill on my way home several times a week looking for 4 liter jugs. Not much success on the 4 liters. A number of 1/2 and 3/4 gallon juice bottles. And 750s, 1.5 liter bottles. 
I get home tonight with a dozen or so bottles. With the bottles already in the basement I have more than enough to do label removal in my utility sink. It's a deep utility sink. I also have a single bowl sink. 
Now you scaliwags, here is where you are a horrible influence. I think I need a third sink. What 58 year old man in his right mind needs 3 sinks!!! I do thanks to all of you. I can't say thanks enough for the help and influence you've been on me.
Tom


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 21, 2016)

well since i'm much younger then you , (56) i just plumbed my wine room sink, a 3 basin with drain shelves on both ends all stainless steel Eagle commercial sink. if i had the room i have a commercial mop sink 24x24 I'd like to add it as well, your sick addictiveness is solely your fault, how dare you blame these enablers, snicker, lol 
your just weak, LMFAO,,,,
Dawg::




AkTom said:


> I stop by the landfill on my way home several times a week looking for 4 liter jugs. Not much success on the 4 liters. A number of 1/2 and 3/4 gallon juice bottles. And 750s, 1.5 liter bottles.
> I get home tonight with a dozen or so bottles. With the bottles already in the basement I have more than enough to do label removal in my utility sink. It's a deep utility sink. I also have a single bowl sink.
> Now you scaliwags, here is where you are a horrible influence. I think I need a third sink. What 58 year old man in his right mind needs 3 sinks!!! I do thanks to all of you. I can't say thanks enough for the help and influence you've been on me.
> Tom


----------



## dralarms (Dec 21, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> well since i'm much younger then you , (56) i just plumbed my wine room sink, a 3 basin with drain shelves on both ends all stainless steel Eagle commercial sink. if i had the room i have a commercial mop sink 24x24 I'd like to add it as well, your sick addictiveness is solely your fault, how dare you blame these enablers, snicker, lol
> your just weak, LMFAO,,,,
> Dawg::



Dawg,

I bought a 12 by 20 building (storage building) wired it, insulated it, sheet rocked it, painted it, got a 12 ft counter, 2 freezers, a utility sink, electric hoist to pick up full carboys.

This hobby is sure addicting.


----------



## Arne (Dec 21, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Dawg,
> 
> I bought a 12 by 20 building (storage building) wired it, insulated it, sheet rocked it, painted it, got a 12 ft counter, 2 freezers, a utility sink, electric hoist to pick up full carboys.
> 
> This hobby is sure addicting.



Yep, and now you need a 24X20 building. It never ends. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2016)

LOl, glad to hear we are some kind of influence!


----------



## Johnd (Dec 21, 2016)

Julie said:


> LOl, glad to hear we are some kind of influence!



Other than "Under the influence" ?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2016)

I went through a year of house shopping to find the right place that suited my winemaking needs. The wife wanted to choke me in my sleep several times!


----------



## bkisel (Dec 21, 2016)

It wasn't me that influenced you! I still do my fermenting and stabilization in the kitchen area and then carry the carboy down to the unfinished basement for bulk aging, bottling and storage.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 21, 2016)

bkisel said:


> It wasn't me that influenced you! I still do my fermenting and stabilization in the kitchen area and then carry the carboy down to the unfinished basement for bulk aging, bottling and storage.



I'm with you Bill. Ferment in a spare bedroom, haul out to kitchen to rack, etc. then either a. back to bedroom to finish or b. down to the basement.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 21, 2016)

@bkisel and @winenforfun, do we need to start a "go fund me" page for you two?
Mike


----------



## bkisel (Dec 21, 2016)

Kraffty said:


> @bkisel and @winenforfun, do we need to start a "go fund me" page for you two?
> Mike



LOL

I keep telling you guys... I'm not cheap. I'm frugal!


----------



## bkisel (Dec 21, 2016)

Oops! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 21, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Oops! Sorry for the double post.



...and apparently quite chatty!


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 21, 2016)

Kraffty said:


> @bkisel and @winenforfun, do we need to start a "go fund me" page for you two?
> Mike



haha
I think you may be onto something.

Nah, if I had a true designated winemaking area, Lord only knows how much I would make then. I make wayyyyyy more than I consume right now.


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 21, 2016)

I started with a cheap 3 bottle kit given as a gift. went to a wine making kit on 1 folding chair. now I have a 16 X 20 room in the basement. I want to retire in 18 months but I don't know if I can support my habit. Lol. bakervinyard


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Oops! Sorry for the double post.



what double post?


----------



## bkisel (Dec 21, 2016)

Julie said:


> what double post?



You really know how to hurt a guy... Couldn't have kept the second one wherein I spelled "keep" correctly?


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2016)

bkisel said:


> LOL
> 
> I keep telling you guys... I'm not cheap. I'm frugal!



Lol, is this better?


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 21, 2016)

Kraffty said:


> @bkisel and @winenforfun, do we need to start a "go fund me" page for you two?
> Mike



Mike, I want to sign up for that fund, if there is room on the page with those other two.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 21, 2016)

Where did I go wrong? I still use an old bucket.......for the mop anyway. Howndog I am so jealous about your three holer::


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2017)

i've converted one bedroom to my winery, this year iwill cut adoorway into another bedroom for wine storage, since i'm single ,, old an ugly, i need ony one bedroom for sleep the other two are/will be my winery-storage rooms, indevegable heating andcooling per room, cool storageroom, heated/cooled fermenting room depending on the tempatures,,,,
DAWG


----------

